# Barbecue Muffins



## starrleicht (Jun 8, 2004)

Barbecue Muffins
Family Favorite Recpe
Ingredients:
2 large (12 ounce) cans of refrigerated biscuits
1 pound lean ground meat (beef or turkey)
1/2 cup ketchup
1-1/2 tablespoons brown sugar
1-1/2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese 

Directions:
Preheat oven to 375 degrees. 

Lightly grease two muffin tins 

Separate the biscuits, then pat each one into a 5" circle. 

Line each cup of the muffin tins with a biscuit. 

Cook the ground meat and drain well. 

Add remaining ingredients, except cheese, to the meat and mix well. 

Spoon a heaping tablespoon of meat mixture into each muffin cup. 

Top each muffin with a generous sprinkling of cheddar cheese. 

Bake at 375 degrees for 15 minutes.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 8, 2004)

Its different AND easy (if I had a grill that is). It sounds really simple and looks darn good too. Thanks!


----------

